# another vasectomy thread / bruising...



## anotherguy

so. I had it done Friday.

First - let it be known I am a complete wuss with doctors and needles and knives, so this wasnt easy to consider for me - but from all accounts I have read - it is supposed to be relatively easy. The wife has been on BC for 25+ years, so it is something I (we) wanted to do.

So Im sitting in the stirrups. Breaking out in a cold sweat, while he is injecting lidocaine in to my junk. No problem really. The procedure is mostly painless to start. The left side goes pretty easy. He starts digging and probing into the right side.. looking for the vas deferens. '..c'mon...where are you...hmmm...(dig, dig..)..' Finall he gets it. I get a whiff of singed flesh when he takes out the soldering iron/cauterisor... oh joy. Eventually its all done by 9:00am. I suppose it took about 30 minutes once he got rolling?

On my way home I stop at a drugstore to pick up an antibiotic and some pain killers. (Tylenol #3). I am surprised to note that while I am standing at the counter.. Im getting light headed and dizzy... like I am going to pass out. So I go over and sit in a chair near the prescription area for about 5-10 mins until it passes. I wonder if this is a side effect of the lidocane injections.

Its really sore for about 5 hours... enough that I find it hard to not squirm in bed despite the ice and painkillers. Its uncomfortable enough that I have no hope of getting a nap in until later in the day... about 4pm I fall asleep for an hour. I havent eaten anything all day, but Im not hungry either and still VERY sore. I sleep and feel wierdly tired for the next day or so. The wife does all the heavy lifting with the kids and shuttles them around all day Saturday to assorted places while I am useless on the couch.

36 hours later - 100% better. Still walking a bit like John Wayne, but not much pain. After 48 hours, I am good... not good enough to want to have sex again, but OK.

Oh yeah... a question...

This morning, 3 days later I notice a good size bruise near the right incision.. about the size of my thumb. Still a little tender. I thought that maybe it was because I did a fair amount of walking around the yard yesterday.. and maybe a few things I shouldnt have done (moved some things, nothing overly heavy... a few 40Lb bags...)... but what I have read tells me a little bruising is normal after 2-3 days. Anybody that had this done have any bruising? If the bruise gets any bigger maybe I will call the doc.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Yes, I had some bruising, even though I did not do any lifting like you mention. Seemed to take a couple of days to really show, then went away. I understood it to be normal.


----------



## happyhubst3r

Bruising for me as well a week after. Don't freak out when you see the bruise travel up the length of your penis as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy

happyhubst3r said:


> Bruising for me as well a week after. Don't freak out when you see the bruise travel up the length of your penis as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


nice. I saw this a little bit this morning on me. Somewhere in the back of my mind, I'm wondering if I am hemorrhaging internally or something.

I know im fairly attachd to my little partner in crime, but the way this made me feel reveals how much so. Yikes.

Seriously - I would have been less horrified to find that I had grown an extra finger during the night or a third nostril. Just dont mess with my junk puh-lease.


----------



## strugglinghusband

LOL, my doc gave me a valium to take the morning of, and another once I got there, after that, he cut have cut off my arm and I wouldnt have cared...

Brusing for sure, my sack swelled up like a melon, black,blue,purple all the colors of the rainbow(completly normal)...freaked me out! it's just your mind screwing with you more than anything...watch out for the stitches snagging on your underwear..ouch!!!

Watch for redness that will not go away, possible infection.


----------



## Mello_Yellow

I followed my docs advice and had no problems. His advice? Instead of using an ice pack, rotate between frozen peas and frozen carrots. Then have your in-laws over and serve them the veggies with a look of absolute satisfaction.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Bruising is normal, especially if you are not following doctor's orders.

Veg out the couch for a couple of days, with frozen small veggies on your junk.


----------



## sd212

They told me to wear tighty whities. I did. What they didn't tell me was that I was only supposed to do that for a few days. I was like 2 weeks after and still had major swelling and pain. The minute I went back to my boxers everything was fine again. Just putting that out there for you in case you're doing that. 

Frozen peas are your best friend.

Oh, and did I mention she let me have a vasectomy and then left me shortly after !!! LOL


----------

